# Ref; Nesco 7.5 Inch Food Slicer



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 16, 2018)

I just got one of these, and it works, it goes through the meat pretty well but I noticed already when I put pork loin on it, that the loin kept sliding off to the right as it met the blade, and I suspect it might just be raw meat being well, raw, and thus damp causing it to slide.

I'm curious if any one has wisdom here? It was still faster, even though I turned off the slicer to resettle the loin I was cutting, but it's also annoying. It almost needs like a guard on each side or some thing to not go sliding to the right...or maybe I shouldn't partially freeze the meat before hucking it on that food tray to slice?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 16, 2018)

Partially freeze and a smooth blade works.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 16, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Partially freeze and a smooth blade works.


I only got the rough blade and I checked around, no mention of them having a smooth blade. Not sure if they make one at all to be fair. I'd rather suspect they don't sadly.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2018)

Partially freezing the meat helps.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 17, 2018)

Think the 1 I had years ago stated no raw meat,loaned it to the son and haven't seen it since


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 17, 2018)

I use an old Oyster brand slicer from the early 70's. I partially freeze the meat prior to slicing. If I sliced more I would invest in a better slicer, but for my needs it works great and can be stored in our kitchen cabinet. 

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 17, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Having had a exposed blade slicer freezing does help but since the meat rides against the face of the spinning blade it gets cut the smeared against the rotating blade. To boot my slicer blade spun clockwise meaning the blade lifted the meat off the deck. I could produce better more uniform cuts with a dull knife
> 
> After years of trying to deal with that slicer ending in frustration every time I spent the money and bought a KWS slicer. It is more powerful, only the leading edge of the blade is exposed, blade spins counterclockwise, built in sharpening stones and the meat tray is on rollers so it slides silky smooth and doesn't bind like the other slicer that had a plastic tube sliding on a metal bar that was as smooth as dragging a cinder block through a field of boulders.
> 
> I hope you can get your slicer to be tolerable with tips and tricks other have found to work. Good Luck.


Honestly it works amazing on bread, I'll assume cheese as well, haven't used it for that. I mean even with a knife, I'd have spent alot more time and less uniform thickness. I just have to figure out a way to counter the innate moisture in meat. Maybe freezing it longer, no idea. I might just lay one sided wax paper. Easy to pick it out of the sliced meat and toss it. We'll see I suppose! If not some one on my facebook was like 'Just spackle the food tray' LOL.


----------

